

The Hideous SEO Strategy of Rap Genius - ysekand
http://www.rocketmill.co.uk/hideous-seo-strategy-rap-genius

======
ysekand
I can't believe a VC backed company has done this.

~~~
kbar13
Why? Admittedly, I'm not too familiar with how VC works, but I'm not entirely
sure how being able to convince VCs of profitability would be a good enough
filter for people to determine whether or not a VC backed company would do bad
things to improve their profitability.

~~~
ysekand
VC's should keep a close eye on the marketing efforts of the companies they
back, particularly if their main strategy depends on SEO.

Most SEOs will take the quickest route possible to game Google and that could
put a company in grave danger.

------
PaulHoule
Well, what's funny about it is that Rap Genius has done the one thing that
Matt Cutts says you should do, which is make a lyrics site which is head and
shoulders better than the competition.

(The awful truth is that's good enough)

------
hnha
already discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6956658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6956658)

------
bsiddiqui
not surprised

~~~
ysekand
To be honest, in this case I am surprised.

